# finished 1st cut catapult



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well Ive just finished my 1st cut catapult, how about this bad boy, the lad im given it to is a strong lad so should suit him, i tried it out this morning and im going to make myself one now, hope you like it jeff,


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice!

I have two small issues.

First, I recommend the rubber strip method for the fork attachment. Just cut out a small (4-5mm wide, 10-15 cm long) band of Thera Gold, then wrap it around tightly. This is shown in this video:






This attachment is super strong, easy and can be untied in just a second-

Second suggestion: Use the constriction knot for the pouch attachment. It looks like you are not yet doing that (but I may be mistaken). The constriction knot is the ideal one for the purpose, I can not recommend it enough.

You can learn how to tie it here:






Thanks, Geko, for these great videos.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have two small issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, i wasnt too fussy putting the band on cos the lad is going to order a couple of bands of Fish, i think, they are a few old ones i had, but will take the advice for when i put mine on, ive been shootong catapult for a good few years, but never been on a slingshot forum, and have been suprised by all the bad habets i have picked up, i seen your video on you tube and enjoyed it so joined the forum, cheers again jeff

just watched the knot video , i know that one i learnt it in the scots 45 year ago ha ha


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it what is that inlay you have in it ...pewter? where did you find it. i have seen several people use those and i would like to get some for my slingshots.
anyway good job i really like your design I am partial to short squat cattys


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha Ha its 9k gold, its a old earing, but you can get the pewter badges on ebay, i sometimes put them in the natural branch one i make, they are easy to put on, i cut a little hole in the wood, and inbed the clasp into it and glue it, jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have two small issues.
> 
> ...


this is the way............
I use the knots in all my slingshots


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I love that catty.....looks like it would ride in your pocket all day until called upon to invite something unfortunate to be the guest of honor at dinner. I may try to duplicate it when I get the chance.


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice finish on the slingshot!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for replys, tried it out yesterday, shoots nice, bands are a bit strong for me, i am a better shot with lighter elastic on, but the catapult has been sent away to a friend, will be just fine for him, thanks jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great poacher there Chief!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Great poacher there Chief!


Cheers in the 1st photo look at the swelling on the hand, thats what you get if you put a 1in steel ball in a little slingshot, ha ha jeff


----------



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

nice slingshot


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Great poacher there Chief!


Cheers in the 1st photo look at the swelling on the hand, thats what you get if you put a 1in steel ball in a little slingshot, ha ha jeff
[/quote]
Oh man Chief! Do you find yourself flinching sometimes when you shoot now? That looks like it could have broken a bone! I always wear a glove when I shoot, but probably most people find it bothersome. I also always wear safety glasses.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Great poacher there Chief!


Cheers in the 1st photo look at the swelling on the hand, thats what you get if you put a 1in steel ball in a little slingshot, ha ha jeff
[/quote]
Oh man Chief! Do you find yourself flinching sometimes when you shoot now? That looks like it could have broken a bone! I always wear a glove when I shoot, but probably most people find it bothersome. I also always wear safety glasses.
[/quote]

Been out hunting today was ok just a bit soar, i dont ware a glove but i dont always act like a prat and put cannon ball in a little slingshot, i only ware glasses when plinking, had a few close shaves when hit a fence post, one was when i was driving down the farm road and missed a pheasant sat on a post, i shot sat in the van out of the window and it came back and put a dent in the window frame, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Well Ive just finished my 1st cut catapult, how about this bad boy, the lad im given it to is a strong lad so should suit him, i tried it out this morning and im going to make myself one now, hope you like it jeff,


This is Beautiful love the curves.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, I have got to try a board cut.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

nice slingshot have a very professtional look to it


----------

